
Choosing a Distributed Version Control System - iamelgringo
http://www.dribin.org/dave/blog/archives/2007/12/28/dvcs/
======
bayareaguy
There's also svk from BestPractical (better known for RT).

<http://svk.bestpractical.com/view/HomePage>

